# Shows in Bracknell this weekend



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Who's showing/coming for a visit, I'll be there


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Depending on how Roman is, I may pop along for a couple of hours


----------

